# How much does your postion matter?



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello ~

My husband and I dtd last night... However... not to give too many details here... but I was on top... EEK! Does that make a big difference when trying to conceive?

Did you conceive this way???

Thank you!!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

IME, it really does not make that big a difference. If you know you have an issue with sperm motility or quantity, sure, maybe missionary position will tip the scales in your favor, but for most people, it will not make a difference.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

That is really great news.







Finger crossed....

I was honestly a bit dissappointed in that choice last night...

OKAY... can I ask another question? Does it make a difference if I do not ovulate for another day?

THANK YOU!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

My understanding is that the day before ovulation is the perfect time. Of course, ovulation can be tricky to pinpoint, more sex doesn't hurt, and even then, your odds are only 20-25% in a given cycle.

Welcome to the TTC Wonder Tour. Until you know, you never know.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you!!!!







I really appreciate the information!!!!


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

If you have fertile Cervical Fluid, sperm swim through it very quickly so I don't think the position matters.


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, my 4.5 year old was conceived this way, so I'd have to say that position doesn't matter too much.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

From what I've read it does not matter.
If your'e worried about it, you can always lay down with your hips up after dtd.
That's what I do


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you sooo much for the posts!







I actually am pretty sure that I missed my ovulation timing.... so i will be trying again soon!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

When we conceived this lo, I thought I had already ovulated (it was a CRAZY cycle) so I wasn't laying for 30 min or paying attention to the position or even timing of BDing!







It only takes 1 sperm though....


----------



## oursonend (Jan 30, 2006)

I always believed that it mattered, but my friend has been pregnant 3 times always from on top, not always trying. So I think it depends on the timing and the individual.


----------

